# Great link



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I've lost 30 lbs in the last three weeks so I've been hunting for a new Bianchi belt and found this link. I think there is a place to post them but I could not find it. This link is a bunch of shop where Police buy from.

http://www.bianchi-intl.com/online.html


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Congrats on the weight loss. Have you considered a Galco belt? I am biased, but I think they look better. A good quality is we will shorten a belt for 25.00. If your weight loss continues, you can save a few pesos that way.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I just recently received a couple of Galco belts from Midway. Price & availability was good from Midway. Quality was good from Galco.


----------

